# Re-Finance ATV



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Wondering if anyone has re-financed their ATV? I am new to this and don't know much about the subject. Im currently financed through HSBC with 6%, never missed payment, and have roughly 2 grand to pay off. This month the "promotion" ends and interest rate will jump to 27%!!!!!! I need to take care of this. I planned to beat that deadline, but **** got rough for a while there...

HSBC, my lender, does not do re-fincnacing. 

Anyone have experience doing this or any information/insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm through HSBC as well, and they completely suck. I wish sometimes I never bought my Brute just because of them.

Brenton


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

go to your bank and get a loan for the payoff amount - you can put the bike up for collateral to secure it and have a much lower rate... they'll send HSBC the money and HSBC will send them the title... easy as that!

plus you can have it financed on your terms too - lower payment longer to pay/higher payment quicker to pay it off...


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Best Buy uses HSBC too. Criminals.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

AUbruterider said:


> go to your bank and get a loan for the payoff amount - you can put the bike up for collateral to secure it and have a much lower rate... they'll send HSBC the money and HSBC will send them the title... easy as that!
> 
> plus you can have it financed on your terms too - lower payment longer to pay/higher payment quicker to pay it off...


What he said. ^^


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

AUbruterider said:


> go to your bank and get a loan for the payoff amount - you can put the bike up for collateral to secure it and have a much lower rate... they'll send HSBC the money and HSBC will send them the title... easy as that!
> 
> plus you can have it financed on your terms too - lower payment longer to pay/higher payment quicker to pay it off...


 :agreed: SOUNDS LIKE THE WINNER THERE!! YOUR BANK SHOULDN'T HAVE A PROBLEM DOING THIS, AS LONG AS YOU'RE IN GOOD STANDING WITH THEM TO START WITH...


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

AU is right. Go to your local bank that you use and bring the last few statements. With the bike with that low of a balance, the bank loan backed up with the bike, and banks wanting to make a dollar, there shouldn't be any reason why you wouldn't get the loan. The only thing that they might say is that with that low of a bal. you will probably only have a 24 month loan. For you, that would probably be better because they will get less interest from you in the end. Best to just go up there and get options.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes. I used Kawi (HSBC) until the LOW interest rate was getting close to ending, then I re-financed thru my Credit Union.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I just paid my Rhino off with a zero interest credit card before the rate jumped up.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ that is another option!! Didnt think of that!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Same here, used their money when it was cheap, then went to the credit union


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

i went through my bank and put my brute under my truck loan since my truck was worth alot more than i owed and got alot lower intrest rate.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys.

I was going to do the credit card route, ended up HAVING to use it for a few other purposes and am getting her paid off right now, don't want to bring it back up.
I'll go to the bank tomorrow and see what they can do for me!


----------

